# Does anybody recognise this pair of horses?



## Watcheye (Feb 26, 2010)

Any guesses?


----------



## TamesWildHorses (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a *very* nice drawing, but I have no idea who it is though.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 26, 2010)

do they belong to Amy (ClickMinis)???


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 26, 2010)

Barnbum's Maizie and Tucker?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 27, 2010)

Maizie and Tucker all grown up? Love the image! Both their expressions and the coloring are super.

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought Jill and Erica's Destiny and Jill's pretty mare! I don't think mine, Alladdin has tall white socks and I don't have any dark browns. Hmmm....dark brown...that would look good out in the pasture, doncha think? LOLOLOL!!!!! Pretty sure if I said it out loud my husband would think I was smokin' something!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahhhhhh---good one! It does look like Destiny and Hope or FLirt....I mix the two up...ooorrr it could be that other beautiful silver mare.....


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 27, 2010)

the brown one looks like my little peanut- but no silver dapples anymore



Hmmmmmm, no clue


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 27, 2010)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Barnbum's Maizie and Tucker?



This is my guess too


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 27, 2010)

wow very pretty

i love your art work


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 27, 2010)

markadoodle said:


> drivin*me*buggy said:
> 
> 
> > Barnbum's Maizie and Tucker?
> ...



Ditto for my guess.


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 27, 2010)

I have told the owner it is up to him/her to step forward


----------



## barnbum (Feb 27, 2010)

BINGO!! Cutest lil models, eh?











I was as surprised as all of you to see this drawing. Watcheye is doing one for me, but I told her there was no rush. I had to find out who was in my heart herd before I knew who to tell her to include. She's got five to work in.





She just did this one for fun--or to practice? Right, Watcheye? That's not to say I'd like to buy this one and have it sent with the other!!


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 27, 2010)

That was fun!



Yes it is Mazie and Tucker!



:wub



I was drawing and drawing the other evening and I was kind of turning into a drone which is no good. Have to have an active spirit to make them cute. I think it was because I was focusing on getting other horses just right. So I stopped everything and started drawing these two for kicks. I also had to practice getting color right. I dont even know how many markers I used. Looking back, I need to darken Tuckers mane. Yes! I have several to go yet to get a group shot but I do not believe they will fit on this paper so I shall be doing another.


----------



## barnbum (Feb 27, 2010)

Watcheye--you can see Mazie's stripes in that photo--just barely... see?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 27, 2010)

I was there for the births LOL I am their best aunt... that's how I knew....


----------

